# *BEWARE* ACSI Camping Card Costs - Rates not as Promoted



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Having used the ACSI card for a few years now, we have been quite happy with the system.

But the last three sites, one in Holland, one in Belgium and one in France. All three charged us tourist tax of between €2 and €4 per person per day.

We have never been charged any taxes on top before. Just searched through the forum and found a few comments and threads on the same subject.

As an Example. We stayed at Klein Vink as for €12 a night for 2 people inc EHU, we thought we may as well stay there over the Camperplatz nearby. But we did not use any of the campsite facilities other than the thermal baths which you have to pay extra for as a Visitor.

When we got the bill for two nights, It was not the expected €24 but €38 inc tax and admin fees. Had I known that, I would have used the camperplatz at €6 per night (€12) and saved the €26. Using Gas for the fridge instead. We could still have parked as day visitors for the thermalbad.

Just found out that none of the sites are showing the symbol to state they charge tourist tax.

Anyone else had similar?


TM


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We've had to pay local tourist taxes at some ACSI sites in France, in addition to the quoted standard prices. However, I think the most it has ever been was 50 euro cents per person, per night.

The amount you had to pay was a bit steep; and what's this 'admin charges' - never heard of that. Sounds more like Ryanair...

Mike


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Just found out that none of the sites are showing the symbol to state they charge tourist tax.


That symbol you show appears to relate to T-Tax being charged for children as well as adults.

Well that's how I'd read it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We only occasionally use ACSI sites and on most of them have been charged this tax on top. Last one was near Innsbruck and it worked out at €20 a night. Hardly cheap but there was no alterntive where we were.

Then we stayed on a smashing and empty site hidden away in the Dordogne in 2011 with a super pool (normal shorts allowed!  ) and a lake. €11 and no tax.

I wonder if its tourist hotspots that get hit. None of it goes to the site so I am told but it adds up. Best to ask before checking in if you ask me. The no shorts in the pool is usually enough to make me clear off.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*shorts*



barryd said:


> We only occasionally use ACSI sites and on most of them have been charged this tax on top. Last one was near Innsbruck and it worked out at €20 a night. Hardly cheap but there was no alterntive where we were.
> 
> Then we stayed on a smashing and empty site hidden away in the Dordogne in 2011 with a super pool (normal shorts allowed!  ) and a lake. €11 and no tax.
> 
> I wonder if its tourist hotspots that get hit. None of it goes to the site so I am told but it adds up. Best to ask before checking in if you ask me. The no shorts in the pool is usually enough to make me clear off.


And the site tucked away in the dordogne was called?

Camping Terre Rouge is a cheap site but no pool.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We've paid tourist tax more often than not in France but it's usually about 20c per person per night, maximum we've paid is 50c pppn.


Chris


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We have had a few with one euro each and a registration fee at some places. To be honest it isn't on as adding three euros for example then makes a place 17 euros instead of 14 euro - which, whilst still reasonable isn't the 14 promoted.

After all its 20 percent on top...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

is it their fault

They have to return the tourist and the rubbish tax in some areas

If you booked on full price these taxes would be added on to full cost fees

Aldra


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*50*



1302 said:


> We have had a few with one euro each and a registration fee at some places. To be honest it isn't on as adding three euros for example then makes a place 17 euros instead of 14 euro - which, whilst still reasonable isn't the 14 promoted.
> 
> After all its 20 percent on top...


or 58 % more as in our Klein Vink Bill


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Tourist Tax is local/national taxation that the camp-site has to levy, so is in addition to the ACSI fees - not nice, but they have to do it.
We in the UK are missing a trick here, I think.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: shorts*



teemyob said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > We only occasionally use ACSI sites and on most of them have been charged this tax on top. Last one was near Innsbruck and it worked out at €20 a night. Hardly cheap but there was no alterntive where we were.
> ...


Campsite le Lac of course!

Blimey the ACSI website is next to useless for finding sites by map. Had to get Mrs D to look it up on her spreadsheet as I cant remember anything.

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/eu...dogne/campsite-le-lac-114036/?cityName=Plazac

They make terrific bread as well. €1 a baton.

Its not far from St Leon Sur Vezere which is delightful and has a cracking very small municiple on the banks of the river for about €9 although when we stayed there last year for two nights we couldnt find anyone to pay!


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Stayed 2 nights recently at Camping de Chenefleur (Belgium) Camping Cheque site and Tourist tax was €5. Other sites later in France was about 20cents pppn. In Germany, particularly in"Bad" town there is usually a Kur tax as well. In the scheme of things they are all really quite nominal IMHO.

Enjoy

Ron


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"We in the UK are missing a trick here, I think. "

Tongue in cheek there I hope :lol: 

As Motorhomers trying to encourage the concept of Aires in UK and extolling the virtues of tourism, let's not suggest that Local Authorities should start charging a tourist tax to chase tourists away!

Otherwise the "Rip Off Britain" threads will start again :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I suppose that tourist tax is to offset LA costs

And for me, although I don't live in a tourist area

I wouldn't want to pay the extra cost of removing rubbish etc

Great tourism may bring in extra revenue but not to me

So yes, I'm happy to pay my way

So I don't have a problem paying for rubbish removal etc

But per person if you have a family can be a bit steep

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are required to charge tourist tax for the paying guests in our gite, the amount of tax that we have to charge depends upon the level of classification that we have;

It is payable from the 1st April to 31st October inclusive and, because we have deliberately NOT had our gite reviewed by the authorities for Gites de France (where it would certainly attract at least 3*) we are required to charge €0.40 per person aged 13 years old and over.

Full details have to be kept of the number of guests each evening so that the appropriate tax can be levied - these records are cross-matched with the revenue of the business and the tax returns of the proprietor (and believe me France does "paperwork" to a MUCH greater extent that anyone else .......  8O :lol: )

If we were rated at 3* it rises to about €1.20 per person over 13 per night....... (we don't have the exact price as we are only given the one for our category).

That tax is levied to offset the extra costs that tourists impose on the locality such as water, rubbish, street cleaning and other services. We have absolutely no say in the level of the charge, it is decided at a Departmental level.

It should be applied to all campsites, aires where a charge is made, Chambres d'Hote, Hotel and of course gites and self-catering accommodation.

I am surprised that the figure quoted was so high, but not surprised that most establishments are levying it - if it is not charged from the visitors then the proprietors would be responsible for paying it out of the costs of the business.

Just to give you some background information from someone involved in collecting it and paying the Public Treasurer in the local town.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> We are required to charge tourist tax for the paying guests in our gite, the amount of tax that we have to charge depends upon the level of classification that we have;
> 
> It is payable from the 1st April to 31st October inclusive and, because we have deliberately NOT had our gite reviewed by the authorities for Gites de France (where it would certainly attract at least 3*) we are required to charge €0.40 per person aged 13 years old and over.
> 
> ...


Dave. Why on earth should the tax go up based on your star rating though? Does this work the same way for campsites. I.e 2 star might be 40c and 5 star €2?

Do people on 5 star campsites generate more rubbish? Doesnt make sense to me.


----------

